# just went for a walk.



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

just went for a walk with roxy havent been for a while beacuase ive been trying to train her poisitvly in the house and get her to pay attention to me etc. it was a really bad walk. she pulled and tried to lunge at people and i try to stand still and be broring but she just stares around as if she doesnt realise weve stopped she finds things to look at people in the distance etc... and then when i starts again she just pulls straightaway so i stop and its just teh same over again and no matter how many times i do it she just doesnt get it. 
i try walking the other way sharply too and she isnt bothered we are covering old ground...
dont know what else to do. she gets so excited by peoples voices in the distance or close by... by kids... cars bikes. 
the list goes on and your probably going to say has she been well socailised... well i thought she was... and you may say mayb its cos she hasnt been for a wqalk for a bit but she is usually like this... im at my wits end with her walking on the lead.... otherwise shes getting better in the house etc.. i just dont know what else to try with her...and i dont want to get mad with her cos then ill shout at her and dont want to...: makes me so sad.. if she could walk better shed be perfect


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

BoxerRoxy said:


> just went for a walk with roxy havent been for a while beacuase ive been trying to train her poisitvly in the house and get her to pay attention to me etc. it was a really bad walk. she pulled and tried to lunge at people and i try to stand still and be broring but she just stares around as if she doesnt realise weve stopped she finds things to look at people in the distance etc... and then when i starts again she just pulls straightaway so i stop and its just teh same over again and no matter how many times i do it she just doesnt get it.


Not sure if I get that bit, if you are boring why would she pay any attention to you? Do you look at boring things or interesting things?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I get my puppy to walk to heel by having a tiny piece of liver treat. He looks at me and I treat him after a bit if he gets it right. We are slowly getting there, but he is still distracted by other dogs.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I did it with Flynn with dolly mixtures - bad mummy! :frown:


----------



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Cos pppl say if they pull be boring and the dog will stop pulling etc but doesn't work with her it's difficult with a two year old on tow and a pram but I try my hardest with her I would never ever five up on her she fab in every other way except on leash


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't see the logic in that. She is pulling because she would rather be somewhere else rather than at the side of you. You need to be more interesting by talking to her, using a treat or toy and make her want to be by your side.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

BoxerRoxy said:


> ...it's difficult with a 2-YO in tow and a pram but I try my hardest with her -
> I would never ever [??] on her, she's fab in every other way -- except on leash


hun, i would not try to 'train' with a toddler and an infant in a pram  that's not possible.

instead, aim to MANAGE - with a *front-clip H-harness* for immediate use, to reduce her leverage, 
and if U want fine-control later, with a carefully-habituated headcollar - a Halti or Gentle-Leader.

if U walk her on a snugly-fitted H-harness and clip the leash to the RING on her CHEST, 
she cannot drag U along; keep Ur hands low, move across Ur travel path with Ur wrists and forearms 
straight, and she cannot drag U like a kite. here is one model -

Google Image Result for http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51xGjuvQGqL._SL500_.jpg

the CHEST RING is at the bottom of the picture, on the bottom curve of the harness; 
the STANDARD D-ring is at the top of the picture, on the upper-curve of the harness - 
so the dog's spine would be toward us, tail up + head-down, and the chest-ring would be 
hidden by the dog's head + neck.

is Roxy on a 6-ft leash? :huh: i ask because a Flexi will *teach her to pull + reward that pulling - *
she has to pull to get leash out of the spool, + she has to maintain tension against a coiled-spring 
to keep that length of leash; the spring tries constantly to pull it back into the reel. 
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

no she isnt on a flexi. i sometimes use the long line as we have a little field and it is little with roads nearby but i let her go have a sniff and whatever... but i usually use a fixed harness with a short lead on her. 
also im not trying to train her with a two year old in tow but i cant palm my kid off so i can train the dog.. 
and if i tried to take her without my two year old then she would never ever get out of the house... 
i have no choice but to take my daughter with us. granted yes i would rather do it on my own with her but i dont have that option, you may say havent you got a neighbour to have your daughter for 20min or whatever but i would never leave my daughter with my neigbours ever... family isnt close by either, 
ive tried all sorts with her walking and i just dont enjoy being pulled down the street on every walk.


----------



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

oh and the bit bout stop stand still and be boring i have heard that sooooo many times on this website.. yet you act like you have never heard of it..


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

There could be 2 things going on here (in theory! - I realise the practice can sometimes be very different)

1) Your puppy has learned to pull on the lead. If you keep at pulling him in the opposite direction into a brisk walk, and praising him when he walks good (v.important), he will get the message. Although this could take a lot of practice...

2) Your puppy is pulling towards people - could this be out of anxiety? Is he wagging an trying to greet them excited and friendly, or is he showing signs that he's trying to see them off (even if he's not barking!). If it is anxiety a toy could help. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Why don't you practise in the back garden first? Play lots of games before you take him out and then if he is a bit more tired when he goes out he will be easier to control.


----------



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

because she will do it in the garden like a dream...more distractions=pulling. 
ill work something out....even if i have to pay someone to come show me.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

BoxerRoxy said:


> oh and the bit bout stop stand still and be boring i have heard that sooooo many times on this website.. yet you act like you have never heard of it..


No I don't think I have.
Is she pulling towards boring things like lamp posts and park benches or is she pulling towards more exciting interesting things like other dogs and kids and squirrels? She needs a reason to be with you and be attentive to you.



BoxerRoxy said:


> because she will do it in the garden like a dream...*more distractions=pulling.
> ill work something out....even if i have to pay someone to come show me.*


*

more distractions=pulling.
more attractions = no pulling*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Surely not walking a high energy dog is only going to make her focus much worse?

Training sessions are best done after a dog has burnt off pent up energy.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

BoxerRoxy said:


> oh and the bit bout stop stand still and be boring i have heard that sooooo many times on this website.. yet you act like you have never heard of it..


I think you may be confusing this with, stopping when they pull, lure back to where you want her with a treat, then treat and carry on.

Then once she gets this bit, if she pulls she will know what is expected of her, she willingly returns to your side, treat and try again.

Very different to being boring when you stop.

Hope that explains it.


----------



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

no im not confusing it with anything... i have literally heard on here... stop and be BORING.. so many times... if i could remeber the links i would quote them....
this site has alot of conflicting information at times. 
makes you wonder doesnt it.... 
among some helpful stuff aswell mind.

ah never mind maybe less time reading on here would be best ey.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> no im not confusing it with anything... i have literally heard on here... stop and be BORING.. so many times... if i could remeber the links i would quote them....
> this site has alot of conflicting information at times.
> makes you wonder doesnt it....
> among some helpful stuff aswell mind.
> ...


I must admit I've never heard it, but I dont' read all the posts so maybe have missed it - but, it's the worst bit of advice I've heard 

If your dog is distracted by more interesting things, then being boring isn't going to help . You need to make yourself the most interesting thing , whether that's with treats, a toy, something else. Also, just because he does it at home, doesn't mean he will do it everywhere - dogs don't generalise like that, so training needs to be built up slowly in different places and with different distractions.

Personally, I don't like long leads, extending leads etc. If my dog is walking on lead - that is what I expect - I don't allow sniffing or anything else. They can do that when off lead.

Just to add, this forum is for pet owners, so advice will be coming from a very mixed level of knowledge and experience. I would suggest you enrol in some training classes so that you have on hand help to not only show you what you should be doing, but check that you are doing it correctly.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

BoxerRoxy said:


> no im not confusing it with anything... i have literally heard on here... stop and be BORING.. so many times... if i could remeber the links i would quote them....
> this site has alot of conflicting information at times.
> makes you wonder doesnt it....
> among some helpful stuff aswell mind.
> ...


It's easy to be frustrated with conflicting information when you've got a problem and don't know what to try for the best. But the members here are not experts - we can only give advice on what's worked for us, or pass along advice we've been given ourselves.

If there was a "one size fits all train your puppy in a week" guide to training i'd write a book and be a millionaire!

I've found the members on this site very friendly and helpful so far  But ultimately it's up to you what suggestions you incorporate into your training.

Hope you crack the problem soon


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Never seen that particular advice on here ('stand still and be boring if the dog pulls') or I would have counteracted with better advice!  Don't blame the forum if bad advice is given though. It is your choice as to what advice to take and sometimes what sounds easiest may not be the best.

My first port of call would be Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK - look down the list of local trainers and if you can get someone to babysit for a couple of hours once a week, get yourself and pooch off to training classes and learn how to get her walking properly. Boxers are intelligent, high energy dogs - you would know that of course because you must have researched the breed before getting one?  She needs exercise for her body and training exercise for her mind. If you cannot commit time and effort to training her then you will never achieve success. Trying 'this or that' for a while then declaring defeat because 'it doesn't work' will not help.

A couple of links for you to browse;
My Dog Pulls. What Do I Do?: Amazon.co.uk: Turid Rugaas: Books

YouTube - How to train your dog not to pull- Loose Leash Walking

Or, try the harness as described by Leashedforlife. HALTI HARNESS | Company of Animals


----------



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

no one said i was defeated.. and no one said i didnt have the time for her and yes i did research the brred for alot of years before getting one but that still doesnt make us the perfect owners does it? 

it makes me laugh that when ive mentioned something that has been on here so many times and no one has a clue what the hell im talking about. 
yes people have been helpful on here.. 

yes i have already boked for a trainer from the adpt or whatever to come to the house to help me. 


if im honest i thank the guys that have been helpful but i cant see me coming back on here much more which is a shame.. never mind though. 
i suppose its just a place for everyone to voice thier opinions when someone has a problem or whatever whether it helps or not. 

didint expect a load of shooting down by you guys when i asked for a bit of advice... 
like surely if you dont walk a dog that has high energy thats worse... ok you come walk my dog... 
yes i cant just pass my kid off so i can train the dog all the time but this by no means, means i have not got the time for her.. 
i asked for a little advice what you guys do... and seemed to get all this... and you cant train with a kid in tow... or you did do your research into the breed? 


all i can say in goodbye goodnight and god bless.... 
i wont be back. :eek6:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I'm glad you're getting some help from an apdt trainer - that is the most important thing. 

Shame you've taken the attitude you have though as I can't honestly see anyone shooting you down, so not sure why you're taking the attitude you are. Forums are for all, the inexperienced and the experienced and knowledgeable - it's for readers to sort the wheat from the chaff. 

Only hope you've got a thicker skin and more persistence than you appear to have because dog training, expecially a high energy breed takes effort and practice and most new owners don't get it right first time. They blame the dog, but it is not the dog's failure it is us as trainers.

At least you should get it sorted with the help of a trainer if you're prepared to put the effort in.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry you feel like that but I think people were only trying to help


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry but a toddler, a pushchair and a young, untrained Boxer is *not* a good combination if you have not got a clue how to train a dog to stop pulling. I do not wish to sound harsh but years and years of teaching people with dogs have taught me not to bother 'pussyfooting' but to tell people straight and that is what I do. Whether my honesty is appreciated or not is a different matter though. 

I wish you every success and hope that the APDT trainer will be able to assist you in learning how to train your dog and how to control her effectively.


----------



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

didnt ask you to tell me straight did i? 
ive taken this attitude beacuse most of you on here think you know everything i have seen many arguments or people getting a shooting down.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Alright then. Get a dog training video, sit your dog down in front of it and make her watch it all the way through. Then, she will behave perfectly and you won't have to bother doing a thing.  Is that what you want to hear?


----------



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

i never said i was lazy. which is what you are implying that i cant be arsed to do a thing... if i remember rightly i asked for advice on how to stop her pulling. not advice on how to stop her pulling while i sit on my arse on the sofa...


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

Surely if somebody is asking advice that's a sign that they are trying their hardest (evidently for a long time) and they are asking for help as what they are doing is not working at the moment.
The dog is trained (A lot better than mine, I'll admit!) and simply has one (not uncommon) issue that the owner is trying to deal with.

With regards to training with a pram in tow-How the heck is the dog going to learn to walk next to the pram if it's not practiced?! It's a shame many of you feel so strongly against the idea of owning a dog if you have children. Can nobody appreciate that BoxerRoxy is still meeting her dog's needs of exercise despite the difficulties she is facing?

This forum does appear to increasingly strike up arguments, to the point I am becoming wary of posting ANYTHING because no doubt I will be shot down or criticised.
However, I could not read and run on this one, BoxerRoxy and I have spoken a lot on these forums and I am very upset that people treating her like an idiot, questioning whether she even bothered to research the breed and being completely inconsiderate of the fact that she has come here asking for a bit of advice, and is evidently willing to put the work in to improve the behaviour.

No doubt I will be shot down by this but I'm personally quite upset that BoxerRoxy has been made to feel like leaving the forums.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

BoxerRoxy said:


> i never said i was lazy. which is what you are implying that i cant be arsed to do a thing... if i remember rightly i asked for advice on how to stop her pulling. not advice on how to stop her pulling while i sit on my arse on the sofa...


But you were given that advice and while Carolines post might have seemed a bit sharp if you had spent week after week telling owners the most simple things over and over again you would understand where she was coming from


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

hawksport said:


> But you were given that advice and while Carolines post might have seemed a bit sharp if you had spent week after week telling owners the most simple things over and over again you would understand where she was coming from


I appreciate Caroline being straight to the point but personally I found her responses a little harsh and even patronising.
I would have been taken-aback by them too if it was me asking for a little advice.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> But you were given that advice and while Carolines post might have seemed a bit sharp if you had spent week after week telling owners the most simple things over and over again you would understand where she was coming from


Thanks for that and yes, I was 'sharp'. I have spent too long dealing with dog owners who won't listen unless the advice and help goes along with the effort they are willing to put in. I have also seen the disasterous results of poorly chosen dogs with owners unwilling to make the effort who prefer to blame the dog and blame those offering the advice when things don't 'work' as qiuickly as they would like.


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> Thanks for that and yes, I was 'sharp'. I have spent too long dealing with dog owners who won't listen unless the advice and help goes along with the effort they are willing to put in. I have also seen the disasterous results of poorly chosen dogs with owners unwilling to make the effort who prefer to blame the dog and blame those offering the advice when things don't 'work' as qiuickly as they would like.


Again I appreciate the point you are making but BoxerRoxy DID research the breed for a LONG time. She is willing to take advice given, and I know she has done a fantastic job with training-She has merely hit a "hitch" and has come here asking what she can do to overcome it. This does not by any means imply that she is not willing to put the effort in! That is an assumption made by, dare I say it, others who think they are better than her.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can this be kept on topic please, and not turn into a bickering match over peoples intentions.


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

I aplogise for the rant but I am quite upset that somebody has been made to feel this way. The topic appears to have turned into "You have no idea about your breed, you have an untrained dog and you're not willing to put the effort in" rather than "Try this, it may help"
This thread went OT evidently a while before I came on.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I aplogise for the rant but I am quite upset that somebody has been made to feel this way.


  

I've just reread the post and can't even begin to grasp what way she has been treated. All I have read is asking questions with lots of excuses as to why she can't do something and then spitting her dummy out of the pram and saying she was given bad advice on here about being 'boring' when training lead walking (which, inspite of doing a search I have yet to find that advice given anywhere).

In fact, the most rude and aggressive posts have come from boxerroxy herself


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> I've just reread the post and can't even begin to grasp what way she has been treated. All I have read is asking questions with lots of excuses as to why she can't do something and then spitting her dummy out of the pram and saying she was given bad advice on here about being 'boring' when training lead walking (which, inspite of doing a search I have yet to find that advice given anywhere).
> 
> In fact, the most rude and aggressive posts have come from boxerroxy herself


It is not an excuse, but a reason. She has no option but to take her toddler with her, as mentioned she has been working hard in the house/garden trying to overcome her problem.
I too have read advice about stopping and being boring, in order to calm the dog down before setting off again, rather than increasing excitement levels.
I have noticed MANY a thread that has gone way OT, missing the bigger picture and turning into a slagging match and people questioning others as if they are complete idiots.

A few of the posts on this thread do appear very harsh and patronising-Try reading them as if they were aimed at yourself. I too wouldn't have reacted too kindly to being accused of certain things and being told things as if I had no idea.

Some posts are very amicable and helpful, but a few are quite accusing and harsh and I do not for one second blame BoxerRoxy for reacting the way she has, especially seeing as she has been forced to repeat herself a number of times. 
I think some posters forget there is a human being on the other side who has feelings.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

At the risk of sounding harsh and patronising.
Isn't one of the questions you should ask yourself before buying a puppy especially of a big bouncy energetic breed "Have I got the time to train this dog?"


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

She has got the time, and was merely asking advice.
BoxerRoxy has now left the forums, and I too am following suit.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> I've just reread the post and can't even begin to grasp what way she has been treated. All I have read is asking questions with lots of excuses as to why she can't do something and then spitting her dummy out of the pram and saying she was given bad advice on here about being 'boring' when training lead walking (which, inspite of doing a search I have yet to find that advice given anywhere).
> 
> In fact, the most rude and aggressive posts have come from boxerroxy herself


Hear hear.



> At the risk of sounding harsh and patronising.
> Isn't one of the questions you should ask yourself before buying a puppy especially of a big bouncy energetic breed "Have I got the time to train this dog?"


Hear hear.



> She has got the time, and was merely asking advice.
> BoxerRoxy has now left the forums, and I too am following suit.


She may have the time but she isn't in a position to train the dog without a child and pram in tow. Not ideal - but then presumably during all her research she knew that anyway.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

No she hasn't, you cannot train a dog while you have a pram in one hand and a toddler in the other


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

hawksport said:


> No she hasn't, you cannot train a dog while you have a pram in one hand and a toddler in the other


I did.

Peoples' attitude is exactly the reason she and I have decided to leave. 
The fact you continue to put her down "behind her back" despite the fact she has LEFT is beyond me.
Goodbye.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

SarahAvon said:


> I did.
> 
> Peoples' attitude is exactly the reason she and I have decided to leave.
> The fact you continue to put her down "behind her back" despite the fact she has LEFT is beyond me.
> Goodbye.


You did? I thought you said hers was trained a lot better than yours.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Guys - I think everyone should calm down.

as for *boxerroxy* - the way I read it you were getting frustrated with the advice you were being given being contradictory - that was your first 'complaint' about the advice on this board and it has just escalated! That is easily done when frustrated with your own situation, reaching out for answers and not getting a clear "this'll fix it for sure" response.

Lets all stop attacking each other.

*I feel boxerroxy was wrong* to post basically how useless everyones advice was in he post about everything being contradictory - if you don't want advice then don't ask. If you do, read the advice and use the bits you're happy with. Thats what a help forum is for.

*However, some of the comments going back and forth haven't been right either*. I'm sure the owner isn't lazy etc but frustrated, and i think anyone with a puppy can understand that!

So lets put an end to it.

I'm sorry you didn't find the answer you wanted. Case closed?


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

Exactly. I have a 4 year old and a 4 month old and the dog has been trained to walk beside the pram, the only way of doing that was by actually doing it.
Hers is better trained than mine with regards to recall and a few other general obedience commands. And the fact that if her's pulls (without distractions) the dog actually walks BACKWARDS into the heel position when told.

But I guess nobody bothered to even assume the dog was trained at all.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Guys - I think everyone should calm down.
> 
> as for *boxerroxy* - the way I read it you were getting frustrated with the advice you were being given being contradictory - that was your first 'complaint' about the advice on this board and it has just escalated! That is easily done when frustrated with your own situation, reaching out for answers and not getting a clear "this'll fix it for sure" response.
> 
> ...


The advice given on this thread as all pretty much along the same lines. The only contradictory advice is that given in the post that no one seems to have seen


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

re the 'stop and be boring' thing I've done that many times with Sky. It's the 'be a tree' technique. Must admit it got her to calm down but never once stopped her pulling :lol:

Such a shame this thread has gone the way it has


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> re the 'stop and be boring' thing I've done that many times with Sky.


ahhhh.... so was it you that gave that advice???


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

The video is really good. I do the treat part, but I'm going to try the walking back and forwards one. Not in front of my house though!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> The video is really good.


for those who missed it, amongst all the sturm-und-drang - 
YouTube - How to train your dog not to pull- Loose Leash Walking 


Jobeth said:


> I do the treat part, but I'm going to try the walking back and forwards one.
> Not in front of my house though!


awww, c'mon! _give the neighbors a break from the TV, hun. _  be brave - act like a nitwit, 
and TRAIN - the dog will love ya for it. [the neighbors will forget about it... eventually.]

about 4 or 5 years after U move out, they will stop reminiscing about _that odd person with the dog... 
remember?..._ :lol: But! U will have a beautifully-trained dog, and walk happily everywhere. 
sprinkling fairy-dust from my training-wand, 
- terry


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> ahhhh.... so was it you that gave that advice???


I have been guilty on a few occasions  It seems to work for some people... I'm sure I've seen rainybow mention it  Sadly didn't work for my girl who ended up dislocating my shoulder and I had to put a halti on her just so I could teach her to heel


----------

